# soundtrack advice



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Definitely check out the music forum for help with that. I search ITunes a lot for Halloween stuff and it takes time to sort through, but one in particular to search for is Monster's Halloween Party - The Ultimate Scary Sounds and Music for Your Halloween Bash. There are a few great outdoor tracks (those are the ones i am always in search for because i do a Haunted Garden). They have a song called Cemetery that is about 10 minutes long and great for a loop.

Another site is: http://www.sound-effect.com/cat/ambience-199/0/tot_sold/10/23/

And i put out a post about how to download the entire sound effect collection from Resident Evil 4. You can find that here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/118747-resident-evil-4-sound-effects.html

Search search search the web!


----------



## Dan Dolan (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks much. I have a kick butt display this year, just need the tunes to sync up with it.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

When i get back from vacation this Fri, I have all kinds of SFX for just about any haunt theme !
Pm me an email addy & I'll shoot you some tracks.


----------



## Dan Dolan (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks so much.

I cant find the right kind of tunes i am looking for. I will message you.


----------



## Dan Dolan (Feb 28, 2012)

Sent you a pm. Thx


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Dan Dolan said:


> Sent you a pm. Thx


Didn't see a PM from you in my box.....


----------

